# How come diy C02 isnt stable?



## fishkeeper (22 May 2008)

Ive been egtting a lot of flgae recently and i think its because im using one diy co2 on my 125l tank. Whay is it unstable? The set says its suitable for aquariums up to 150l so i thought it would be just right? Im producing 1-2 bubbles per second. 

Because if this im looking into pressurized. Is there anyway i can get a cheap set? or if i look on ebay, what sorts of things should  i be searching if i was to make my own (buying a bottle and all equipmetn separately)

Thanks


----------



## Ed Seeley (22 May 2008)

DIY isn't stable as it's produced via a biological process.  The fermentation by yeast gradually decreases as the sugar is used up or the alcohol level increases and then, when you refresh the mixture you up the rate again.  Also changes in the temperature of the mix will really alter the production rate as does the ratio of ingredients in the mixture.  It's very hard to keep stable.  The best bet would be to have mutliple small containers with a very consistent mixture I suppose, but then you'd be changing mixtures every couple of days I imagine!

Go with pressurised, a lot less hassle and way more control!


----------



## ceg4048 (22 May 2008)

Hi fishkeeper,
                    I believe that DIY CO2 is unstable just by it's very nature. The yeast are fermenting the sugars at different rates individually and there is also a rise and fall of their populations with the bottle. Here is a typical regulator and solenoid package I and a few other purchased: http://cgi.ebay.com/CO2-Regulator-Elect ... m153.l1262

These are the basic elements of the rig. Dual gauges, a needle valve and the solenoid. A chrome or brass body is also a good feature. They sell the basic regulator in welding supply shops but then you have to buy a needle valve and sometimes a second low pressure gauge so it's not always worth it if you can get a complete rig on the cheap.

Cheers,


----------



## mini (22 May 2008)

the temperature of the mix plays a big part in stability as well, it can fluctuate quite a bit in 24 hours


----------



## Wolfenrook (23 May 2008)

I currently use a double bottle DIY setup, and it is still very unstable!  Even a tiny change in room temperature can have a huge effect on output.

I have to second what Ed said, go pressurised if you can.  We are as soon as we get the money together.

Ade


----------



## wick (1 Jun 2008)

Only way i can keep mine stable is to change every 3 days
I have a hagen canister and its sat on my 2 light boxes...that way it keeps warm...but runs out very quick.
My plants or doing fine,i have 2.5wpg so dont think i really need to hit the 30ppm co2 mark dead on.
If i had 3wpg or more,i wouldnt even bother with diy.....my next tank will be with pressurized, as i will be upping the lighting
Ive seen people sit their pop bottles of diy in buckets of heated water,with a tank heater inside...but its a lot of bother i guess


----------



## Nomad (25 Jul 2008)

Hey ceg4048, would you say that getting on from fleabay would be advisable?  I know nowt about regulators, just wondered what the quality of one would be like?  I'm thinking of getting one.....

Oh and Hi everyone!  First post.


----------



## ceg4048 (25 Jul 2008)

Hi Nomad,
                Welcome to the forum.  Yes, there really isn't much to regulators. Just a hunk of brass with holes drilled in it - nothing that you would see on Star Trek New Generation or anything like that. I got mine from a Aquaticmagik in Malaysia complete with solenoid=> http://cgi.ebay.com/CO2-Regulator-Elect ... m153.l1262 Again, nothing that will win an industrial design award but it's cheap and it works. Either will do, whether it be ebay or otherwise.  

Cheers,


----------



## LondonDragon (25 Jul 2008)

I assume that bubble counter has a built in check valve? otherwise can be messy business if the water goes back into the selonoid  and regulator!!


----------



## JamesM (25 Jul 2008)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> I assume that bubble counter has a built in check valve? otherwise can be messy business if the water goes back into the selonoid  and regulator!!


Yup, but they still aren't very good as they leak over time, so I removed mine and added a separate counter and check valve.


----------



## LondonDragon (25 Jul 2008)

JAmesM said:
			
		

> Yup, but they still aren't very good as they leak over time, so I removed mine and added a separate counter and check valve.


I would recommend that as I have seen them and they are made of plastic, I like the ones I have which are complete glass, although they are pretty much useless, the bubble rate on them is so fast I can't even count them LOL


----------



## johnny70 (25 Jul 2008)

can anyone recommend any replacement bubble counter and check valve?

Cheers,
JOHNNY


----------



## ceg4048 (25 Jul 2008)

I use a couple of the Aquarium Gardening check valves. http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/index.p ... th=196_199 Their bubble counter is way over the top pricewise though at Â£32 - get real. I imagine the Â£6 Boyu model (as in boyu gotta be nuts to buy a Â£32 bubble counter) tells you the same information. http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/index.p ... th=196_308


Cheers,


----------



## LondonDragon (25 Jul 2008)

I use these, comes with bubble counter and check valve all in glass, looks pretty nice. But you could really do without the bubble counter.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Brand-New-Bubble- ... 0271155170


----------



## JamesM (25 Jul 2008)

AQMagic also off the bubble counters, etc. Take a look at their shop...

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Bubble-counter-Li ... dZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Check-Valve-x-3-p ... dZViewItem


----------



## Ed Seeley (26 Jul 2008)

I've bought a beetle counter for one of my tanks.  Makes counting high bubble rates a lot easier!  (Looks pretty cool too!   )


----------

